# Wind burn



## flying start (13 May 2012)

Hi all what can I use to stop wind burn and tightness in the face when getting back fron biking (road) or something to use befor I go out?? Thanx lee!


----------



## derrick (13 May 2012)

Sun tan lotion, i suffer the same.


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2012)

You should try riding through the winter, especially when it's minus 15. Your skin just cracks, and flakes off. Moisturiser if this is happening.


----------



## flying start (13 May 2012)

Thanx for the advice I put Moistuiser on after a bath that seemed to sort it after the ride!! I was thinking vaseline but this might not let my face breathe? So sun tan lotion works will try this next time


----------



## The Brewer (13 May 2012)

Gillet aftershave moisturiser mostly or suncream when sunny


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (14 May 2012)

Regular moisturiser before you head out...


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2012)

TheSandwichMonster said:


> Regular moisturiser before you head out...


 

And when you get back...


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (14 May 2012)

I keep a pot on my handlebars


----------



## Kestevan (18 May 2012)

E45 Wash - Use instead of soap.

Or alternatively just MTFU and stop being such a namby-pampy, metrosexual, moisturiser using, pink shirted, shandy-swilling soft southern jessie.


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2012)

just use normal after sun block and sun cream


----------

